# 75G Baby Blue Build



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Today I started my 75G build. These two pictures are the first layer of paint. I painted two sides due to the fact taht those two are up against walls and you want view the tank from there. Will keep updating as I move along.



















Any question feel free to ask.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Any updates?


----------

